# Gombert Magnificats 1-8 is his ''oeuvres majeures, motets, chanson, yep it this order



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This is what i found out his missa our quite powerfull,but the Magnificats 1-8 were what save is head from Charles V anger and fury to the idea one of iiis composer was llewd and a delinquant. Therefore we know the story he was send to the galleys for 10 years than Charles v spare is sorry a(word) out of danger and free him he did eitther in 1563 or 1565 according to hermann Finck musician and musicologist foremost of renoun.

So i feel these Magnificats 1-8 are epic in a truth sense, this work spare is next from Spanish ruler, see.
Anyone agree whit this?

What if these magnificats were written when Gombert was send to the (dungeon) hypotetic ,hypotetical, but plausible & possible.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The recordings of Gombert magnificats which I’ve enjoyed more were by Henry’s Eight and Bo Holten. In truth, I’ve never enjoyed the music that much. 

Galleys, not gallows. galleys =galères, gallows = gibet/potence. Dungeon = cachot.


----------

